# [Fresh Ebuild] vdr-freeboxtv-0.0.3.ebuild (NEW)

## dragOon

Slt à tous,

Je porte beaucoup d'intérêt à VDR, logiciel permettant la réception DVB-S, C, T et IPTV. Je tourne avec une carte Skystar2 sans souçi, je souhaiterais maintenant mettre au point cet Ebuild vdr-freeboxtv-0.0.3.ebuild, de sorte que tous les freenautes Gentooïstes puissent en profiter !

J'ai un souçi avec la librairie Live à la compilation .. Je cherche de l'aide pour terminer sa mise au point !

Fichier Install-Fr du package vdr-freeboxtv-0.0.3.tar.bz2 :

```
Installation :

==============

Ce module a été développé et seulement testé sur les versions 1.4.x de VDR. Cependant, il devrait fonctionner sur des versions plus anciennes (non garanti mais à essayer...).

1- Comme dit plus haut, la bibliothèque liveMedia est obligatoire et doit d'abord être installée correctement sur votre système. Si vous la construisez à partir du code source, faites attention à l'endroit où vous placez les différents fichiers. Le makefile fourni dans l'archive tar FreeboxTv suppose que les fichiers et répertoires d'include de la bibliothèque sont sous /usr/include (chemin par défaut si elle est installée directement par le gestionnaire de paquets de votre distribution). Si par exemple vous avez compilé puis installé la biliothèque sous /usr/local, vous devrez adapter le Makefile du module FreeboxTv en conséquence (variable INCLUDES).

2- Comme tout autre module VDR, dépliez l'archive tar dans le répertoire <VOTRE_REPERTOIRE_VDR>/PLUGINS/src. Créez ensuite un lien symbolique freeboxtv pointant sur ce répertoire.

3- Placez-vous dans le répertoire d'accueil des sources VDR :

      <VOTRE_REPERTOIRE_VDR>

  Créez ou éditez (selon le cas) le fichier Make.config puis ajoutez-y les lignes suivantes :

      LIBS += -L/usr/local/lib/liveMedia \

            -lBasicUsageEnvironment  -lgroupsock  -lliveMedia  -lUsageEnvironment

Là-encore, vous devez faire attention à l'endroit où vous avez installé les bibliothèques que vous avez construites à partir des sources. Selon le cas, vous aurez peut-être besoin de modifier la directive -L ci-dessus pour être conforme à votre configuration.

3bis - Si vous ne souhaitez pas utiliser la fonctionnalité EPG (activée par défaut), commentez dans le fichier Makefile du plugin la ligne suivante puis passez directement à l'étape 4 : 

    FREEBOXTV_EPG = 1

  Dans le cas contraire, ajoutez les déclarations suivantes à la ligne LIBS du fichier Make.config dans le  répertoire d'accueil des sources VDR (même ligne qu'à l'étape 3 ci-dessus) :

     -lglibmm-2.4 -lxml2 -lxml++-2.6

Comme précédemment et selon votre configuration, vous pouvez avoir à adapter la directive -L ou modifier les numéros de version dans les noms des bibliothèques en question.

4- Ensuite :

      make plugins

      make

  Puis installez comme d'habitude les fichiers nouvellement générés.

```

Fichier Ebuild en dévellopement - vdr-freeboxtv-0.0.3.ebuild :

```
# Copyright 1999-2008 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/media-plugins/vdr-freeboxtv/vdr-freeboxtv-0.0.3.tar.bz2

RESTRICT="mirror strip"

inherit vdr-plugin

DESCRIPTION="VDR FreeBoxTV Plugin:"

HOMEPAGE="http://vdr.bluox.org/wiki/index.php/Freeboxtv-plugin"

SRC_URI="http://www.panczyk.eu/vdr/${P}.tar.bz2

         http://vdr.bluox.org/download/vdr-freeboxtv/${P}.tar.bz2"

SLOT="0"

LICENSE="GPL-2"

KEYWORDS="~amd64 ~x86"

IUSE="xmltv"

DEPEND=">=media-video/vdr-1.4.6

        >=media-plugins/live-2008.02.08

        xmltv? ( >=dev-libs/glib-2.14 )

        xmltv? ( >=dev-cpp/glibmm-2.14 )

        xmltv? ( >=dev-libs/libxml2-2.6.0 )

        xmltv? ( >=media-tv/xmltv-0.5.50 )"

pkg_setup() {

        vdr-plugin_pkg_setup

}

src_unpack() {

        vdr-plugin_src_unpack

}

```

Résultat de la compilation :

```
These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] media-plugins/vdr-freeboxtv-0.0.3  USE="-xmltv" 0 kB [1]

Total: 1 package (1 new), Size of downloads: 0 kB

Portage tree and overlays:

 [0] /usr/portage

 [1] /usr/local/portage

>>> Verifying ebuild Manifests...

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) media-plugins/vdr-freeboxtv-0.0.3 to /

 * vdr-freeboxtv-0.0.3.tar.bz2 RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...            [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                      [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                     [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                    [ ok ]

 * checking vdr-freeboxtv-0.0.3.tar.bz2 ;-) ...                           [ ok ]

 * Compiling against

 *    vdr-1.6.0-1 [API version 1.6.0]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking vdr-freeboxtv-0.0.3.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/media-plugins/vdr-freeboxtv-0.0.3/work

 * Patching Makefile

 *   Setting Pathes ...                                                   [ ok ]

 * VDR has gettext support

 * Auto converting translations to gettext ...

 * Conversion to gettext failed. Plugin needs fixing.                     [ !! ]

 * 

 * Plugin will have only english OSD texts

 * it needs manual fixing.

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/media-plugins/vdr-freeboxtv-0.0.3/work/freeboxtv-0.0.3 ...

make: *** No rule to make target `liveMedia.hh', needed by `freeboxtv.o'.  Stop.

 * 

 * ERROR: media-plugins/vdr-freeboxtv-0.0.3 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 2561:  Called vdr-plugin_src_compile

 *             environment, line 3236:  Called vdr-plugin_src_compile 'src_compile' 'src_compile'

 *             environment, line 3252:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *                   emake ${BUILD_PARAMS} ${VDRPLUGIN_MAKE_TARGET:-all} LOCALEDIR="${TMP_LOCALE_DIR}" LIBDIR="${S}" TMPDIR="${T}" || die "emake failed"

 *  The die message:

 *   emake failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-plugins/vdr-freeboxtv-0.0.3/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-plugins/vdr-freeboxtv-0.0.3/temp/environment'.

 * This ebuild is from an overlay: '/usr/local/portage/'

 * 

 * Messages for package media-plugins/vdr-freeboxtv-0.0.3:

 * Conversion to gettext failed. Plugin needs fixing.

 * 

 * Plugin will have only english OSD texts

 * it needs manual fixing.

 * 

 * ERROR: media-plugins/vdr-freeboxtv-0.0.3 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 2561:  Called vdr-plugin_src_compile

 *             environment, line 3236:  Called vdr-plugin_src_compile 'src_compile' 'src_compile'

 *             environment, line 3252:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *                   emake ${BUILD_PARAMS} ${VDRPLUGIN_MAKE_TARGET:-all} LOCALEDIR="${TMP_LOCALE_DIR}" LIBDIR="${S}" TMPDIR="${T}" || die "emake failed"

 *  The die message:

 *   emake failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-plugins/vdr-freeboxtv-0.0.3/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-plugins/vdr-freeboxtv-0.0.3/temp/environment'.

 * This ebuild is from an overlay: '/usr/local/portage/'
```

J'ai donc modifier dans un premier temps le fichier /usr/include/vdr/Make.config tel que décrit plus haut, et recompiler, sans succès, arff !

Fichier /usr/include/vdr/Make.config modifié :

```
#

# Generated by ebuild vdr-1.6.0_p1-r1

#

PREFIX                  = /usr

DVBDIR                  = /usr/include

PLUGINLIBDIR    = /usr/lib64/vdr/plugins

CONFDIR                 = /etc/vdr

VIDEODIR                = /var/vdr/video

LOCDIR                  = $(PREFIX)/share/vdr/locale

DEFINES                 += -DCONFDIR=\"$(CONFDIR)\"

INCLUDES                += -I$(DVBDIR)

## Modifier ceçi sans résultat :

LIBS                    += -L/usr/include/liveMedia \

                        -lBasicUsageEnvironment  -lgroupsock  -lliveMedia  -lUsageEnvironment

##

PLUGINMISSING = 1

CHANNELSCAN = 1

DVBPLAYER = 1

DVBSETUP = 1

IPTV = 1

MENUORG = 1

LIVEBUFFER = 1

YAEPG = 1

VOLCTRL = 1

LIRCSETTINGS = 1

ifdef ANALOGTV

DEFINES += -DUSE_ANALOGTV

endif

ifdef ATSC

DEFINES += -DUSE_ATSC

endif

ifdef CHANNELSCAN

DEFINES += -DUSE_CHANNELSCAN

endif

ifdef CMDSUBMENU

DEFINES += -DUSE_CMDSUBMENU

endif

.....

```

Fichier Makefile de vdr-freeboxtv-0.0.3.tar.bz2

```
#

# Makefile for a Video Disk Recorder plugin

#

# $Id$

# The official name of this plugin.

# This name will be used in the '-P...' option of VDR to load the plugin.

# By default the main source file also carries this name.

# IPORTANT: the presence of this macro is important for the Make.config

# file. So it must be defined, even if it is not used here!

#

PLUGIN = freeboxtv

### The version number of this plugin (taken from the main source file):

VERSION = $(shell grep 'static const char \*VERSION *=' $(PLUGIN).c | awk '{ print $$6 }' | sed -e 's/[";]//g')

### The C++ compiler and options:

CXX      ?= g++

CXXFLAGS ?= -fPIC -g -O2 -Wall -Woverloaded-virtual

### The directory environment:

VDRDIR = ../../..

LIBDIR = ../../lib

TMPDIR = /tmp

### Allow user defined options to overwrite defaults:

-include $(VDRDIR)/Make.config

### The version number of VDR's plugin API (taken from VDR's "config.h"):

APIVERSION = $(shell sed -ne '/define APIVERSION/s/^.*"\(.*\)".*$$/\1/p' $(VDRDIR)/config.h)

### The name of the distribution archive:

ARCHIVE = $(PLUGIN)-$(VERSION)

PACKAGE = vdr-$(ARCHIVE)

### Comment out the following line if you intend NOT to use the EPG feature for FreeboxTv plugin

FREEBOXTV_EPG = 1

### Includes and Defines (add further entries here):

INCLUDES += -I$(VDRDIR)/include \

      -I/home/odj/dev/vdr/liveMedia/liveMedia/include \

      -I/home/odj/dev/vdr/liveMedia/groupsock/include \

      -I/home/odj/dev/vdr/liveMedia/BasicUsageEnvironment/include \

      -I/home/odj/dev/vdr/liveMedia/UsageEnvironment/include

ifdef FREEBOXTV_EPG

INCLUDES +=    -I/usr/include/libxml++-2.6 -I/usr/include/glibmm-2.4 \

      -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include \

      -I/usr/lib/glibmm-2.4/include

endif

DEFINES += -D_GNU_SOURCE -DPLUGIN_NAME_I18N='"$(PLUGIN)"' 

ifdef FREEBOXTV_EPG

DEFINES += -DFREEBOXTV_EPG

endif

### The object files (add further files here):

OBJS = $(PLUGIN).o freeboxRTSPClient.o 

ifdef FREEBOXTV_EPG

OBJS += freeboxEPG.o

endif

### Implicit rules:

%.o: %.c

   $(CXX) $(CXXFLAGS) -c $(DEFINES) $(INCLUDES) $<

# Dependencies:

MAKEDEP = $(CXX) -MM -MG

DEPFILE = .dependencies

$(DEPFILE): Makefile

   @$(MAKEDEP) $(DEFINES) $(INCLUDES) $(OBJS:%.o=%.c) > $@

-include $(DEPFILE)

### Targets:

all: libvdr-$(PLUGIN).so

libvdr-$(PLUGIN).so: $(OBJS)

   $(CXX) $(CXXFLAGS) -shared $(OBJS) -o $@

   @cp --remove-destination $@ $(LIBDIR)/$@.$(APIVERSION)

dist: clean

   @-rm -rf $(TMPDIR)/$(ARCHIVE)

   @mkdir $(TMPDIR)/$(ARCHIVE)

   @cp -a * $(TMPDIR)/$(ARCHIVE)

   @tar czf $(PACKAGE).tgz -C $(TMPDIR) $(ARCHIVE)

   @-rm -rf $(TMPDIR)/$(ARCHIVE)

   @echo Distribution package created as $(PACKAGE).tgz

clean:

   @-rm -f $(OBJS) $(DEPFILE) *.so *.tgz core* *~

```

Objectif :

La librairie live est installé sous /usr/include/liveMedia/liveMedia.hh ...

Je souhaiterais modifier l'ebuild, où plutôt le Make.config tel que décrit dans install-fr ...

Ou je devrais peut être modifier le Makefile des sources pour définir l'emplacement de la librairie liveMedia ss gentoo ?

```
#  whereis liveMedia

liveMedia: /usr/include/liveMedia
```

Si quelqu'un à une idée ?Last edited by dragOon on Tue Jun 03, 2008 11:19 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## mark_alec

Moved from Portage & Programming to French.

----------

## dragOon

D'abord il faut modifier le Makefile qui est incohérent avec Gentoo :

```
diff -urN freeboxtv-0.0.3.orig/Makefile freeboxtv-0.0.3/Makefile

--- freeboxtv-0.0.3.orig/Makefile       2007-09-11 18:16:10.000000000 +0200

+++ freeboxtv-0.0.3/Makefile    2008-06-03 22:00:25.000000000 +0200

@@ -44,11 +44,10 @@

 ### Includes and Defines (add further entries here):

-INCLUDES += -I$(VDRDIR)/include \

-               -I/home/odj/dev/vdr/liveMedia/liveMedia/include \

-               -I/home/odj/dev/vdr/liveMedia/groupsock/include \

-               -I/home/odj/dev/vdr/liveMedia/BasicUsageEnvironment/include \

-               -I/home/odj/dev/vdr/liveMedia/UsageEnvironment/include

+INCLUDES += -I$(VDRDIR)/include -I/usr/include/liveMedia \

+                               -I/usr/include/groupsock \

+                               -I/usr/include/BasicUsageEnvironment \

+                               -I/usr/include/UsageEnvironment

 ifdef FREEBOXTV_EPG

 INCLUDES +=    -I/usr/include/libxml++-2.6 -I/usr/include/glibmm-2.4 \

```

vdr-freeboxtv-0.0.3.ebuild dans sa version 1, avec le patch correctif pour liveMedia :

Disponible à http://pingwho/pub/gentoo/ftp/portage/overlay/media-plugins/vdr-freeboxtv/

```
# Copyright 1999-2008 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/media-plugins/vdr-freeboxtv/vdr-freeboxtv-0.0.3.tar.bz2

RESTRICT="mirror strip"

inherit vdr-plugin

DESCRIPTION="VDR FreeBoxTV Plugin:"

HOMEPAGE="http://vdr.bluox.org/wiki/index.php/Freeboxtv-plugin"

SRC_URI="http://www.panczyk.eu/vdr/${P}.tar.bz2

    http://vdr.bluox.org/download/vdr-freeboxtv/${P}.tar.bz2"

SLOT="0"

LICENSE="GPL-2"

KEYWORDS="~amd64 ~x86"

IUSE="xmltv"

DEPEND=">=media-video/vdr-1.4.6

   >=media-plugins/live-2008.02.08 

   xmltv? ( >=dev-libs/glib-2.14 )

   xmltv? ( >=dev-cpp/glibmm-2.14 )

   xmltv? ( >=dev-libs/libxml2-2.6.0 )

   xmltv? ( >=media-tv/xmltv-0.5.50 )"

PATCHES="${FILESDIR}/${P}-gentoo.diff"

src_unpack()

{

   vdr-plugin_src_unpack

}

src_install()

{

   vdr-plugin_src_install

}

pkg_postinst()

{

   vdr-plugin_pkg_postinst

   elog "Please try with channels.conf.freebox files"

   elog "Look at INSTALL and README files for instructions"

}
```

```
dbox2 media-plugins # emerge -v vdr-freeboxtv

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] media-plugins/vdr-freeboxtv-0.0.3  USE="-xmltv" 24 kB [1]

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 24 kB

Portage tree and overlays:

 [0] /usr/portage

 [1] /usr/local/portage

>>> Verifying ebuild Manifests...

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) media-plugins/vdr-freeboxtv-0.0.3 to /

>>> Downloading 'http://www.panczyk.eu/vdr/vdr-freeboxtv-0.0.3.tar.bz2'

--2008-06-04 01:14:31--  http://www.panczyk.eu/vdr/vdr-freeboxtv-0.0.3.tar.bz2

Resolving www.panczyk.eu... 81.169.145.71

Connecting to www.panczyk.eu|81.169.145.71|:80... connected.

HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK

Length: 24348 (24K) [application/x-tar]

Saving to: `/usr/portage/distfiles/vdr-freeboxtv-0.0.3.tar.bz2'

100%[=====================================>] 24,348      --.-K/s   in 0.1s    

2008-06-04 01:14:31 (237 KB/s) - `/usr/portage/distfiles/vdr-freeboxtv-0.0.3.tar.bz2' saved [24348/24348]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                     [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                    [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                   [ ok ]

 * checking vdr-freeboxtv-0.0.3.tar.bz2 ;-) ...                          [ ok ]

 * Compiling against

 *    vdr-1.6.0-1 [API version 1.6.0]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking vdr-freeboxtv-0.0.3.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/media-plugins/vdr-freeboxtv-0.0.3/work

 * Applying vdr-freeboxtv-0.0.3-gentoo.diff ...                          [ ok ]

 * Patching Makefile

 *   Setting Pathes ...                                                  [ ok ]

 * VDR has gettext support

 * Auto converting translations to gettext ...

 * Conversion to gettext failed. Plugin needs fixing.                    [ !! ]

 * 

 * Plugin will have only english OSD texts

 * it needs manual fixing.

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/media-plugins/vdr-freeboxtv-0.0.3/work/freeboxtv-0.0.3 ...

g++ -march=nocona -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -fPIC -c -DCONFDIR=\"/etc/vdr\" -DUSE_CHANNELSCAN -DUSE_DVBPLAYER -DUSE_DVBSETUP -DUSE_IPTV -DUSE_LIRCSETTINGS -DUSE_LIVEBUFFER -DUSE_MENUORG -DUSE_PLUGINMISSING -DUSE_VOLCTRL -DUSE_YAEPG -D_GNU_SOURCE -DPLUGIN_NAME_I18N='"freeboxtv"'  -DFREEBOXTV_EPG -I/usr/include -I/usr/include -I/usr/include/liveMedia -I/usr/include/groupsock -I/usr/include/BasicUsageEnvironment -I/usr/include/UsageEnvironment -I/usr/include/libxml++-2.6 -I/usr/include/glibmm-2.4 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/lib/glibmm-2.4/include freeboxtv.c

g++ -march=nocona -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -fPIC -c -DCONFDIR=\"/etc/vdr\" -DUSE_CHANNELSCAN -DUSE_DVBPLAYER -DUSE_DVBSETUP -DUSE_IPTV -DUSE_LIRCSETTINGS -DUSE_LIVEBUFFER -DUSE_MENUORG -DUSE_PLUGINMISSING -DUSE_VOLCTRL -DUSE_YAEPG -D_GNU_SOURCE -DPLUGIN_NAME_I18N='"freeboxtv"'  -DFREEBOXTV_EPG -I/usr/include -I/usr/include -I/usr/include/liveMedia -I/usr/include/groupsock -I/usr/include/BasicUsageEnvironment -I/usr/include/UsageEnvironment -I/usr/include/libxml++-2.6 -I/usr/include/glibmm-2.4 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/lib/glibmm-2.4/include freeboxRTSPClient.c

g++ -march=nocona -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -fPIC -c -DCONFDIR=\"/etc/vdr\" -DUSE_CHANNELSCAN -DUSE_DVBPLAYER -DUSE_DVBSETUP -DUSE_IPTV -DUSE_LIRCSETTINGS -DUSE_LIVEBUFFER -DUSE_MENUORG -DUSE_PLUGINMISSING -DUSE_VOLCTRL -DUSE_YAEPG -D_GNU_SOURCE -DPLUGIN_NAME_I18N='"freeboxtv"'  -DFREEBOXTV_EPG -I/usr/include -I/usr/include -I/usr/include/liveMedia -I/usr/include/groupsock -I/usr/include/BasicUsageEnvironment -I/usr/include/UsageEnvironment -I/usr/include/libxml++-2.6 -I/usr/include/glibmm-2.4 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/lib/glibmm-2.4/include freeboxEPG.c

g++ -march=nocona -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -fPIC  -shared freeboxtv.o freeboxRTSPClient.o  freeboxEPG.o -o libvdr-freeboxtv.so

>>> Source compiled.

>>> Test phase [not enabled]: media-plugins/vdr-freeboxtv-0.0.3

>>> Install vdr-freeboxtv-0.0.3 into /var/tmp/portage/media-plugins/vdr-freeboxtv-0.0.3/image/ category media-plugins

>>> Completed installing vdr-freeboxtv-0.0.3 into /var/tmp/portage/media-plugins/vdr-freeboxtv-0.0.3/image/

* checking 5 files for package collisions

>>> Merging media-plugins/vdr-freeboxtv-0.0.3 to /

--- /usr/

--- /usr/lib64/

--- /usr/lib64/vdr/

--- /usr/lib64/vdr/checksums/

>>> /usr/lib64/vdr/checksums/header-md5-vdr-freeboxtv

--- /usr/lib64/vdr/plugins/

>>> /usr/lib64/vdr/plugins/libvdr-freeboxtv.so.1.6.0

--- /usr/share/

--- /usr/share/doc/

--- /usr/share/doc/vdr-freeboxtv-0.0.3/

>>> /usr/share/doc/vdr-freeboxtv-0.0.3/HISTORY.bz2

>>> /usr/share/doc/vdr-freeboxtv-0.0.3/README.bz2

--- /usr/share/vdr/

--- /usr/share/vdr/vdrplugin-rebuild/

>>> /usr/share/vdr/vdrplugin-rebuild/media-plugins-vdr-freeboxtv-0.0.3

>>> Safely unmerging already-installed instance...

No package files given... Grabbing a set.

--- replaced obj /usr/share/vdr/vdrplugin-rebuild/media-plugins-vdr-freeboxtv-0.0.3

--- replaced dir /usr/share/vdr/vdrplugin-rebuild

--- replaced dir /usr/share/vdr

--- replaced obj /usr/share/doc/vdr-freeboxtv-0.0.3/README.bz2

--- replaced obj /usr/share/doc/vdr-freeboxtv-0.0.3/HISTORY.bz2

--- replaced dir /usr/share/doc/vdr-freeboxtv-0.0.3

--- replaced dir /usr/share/doc

--- replaced dir /usr/share

--- replaced obj /usr/lib64/vdr/plugins/libvdr-freeboxtv.so.1.6.0

--- replaced dir /usr/lib64/vdr/plugins

--- replaced obj /usr/lib64/vdr/checksums/header-md5-vdr-freeboxtv

--- replaced dir /usr/lib64/vdr/checksums

--- replaced dir /usr/lib64/vdr

--- replaced dir /usr/lib64

--- replaced dir /usr

>>> Original instance of package unmerged safely.

 * 

 * To activate this vdr-plugin execute the following command:

 *    eselect vdr-plugin enable freeboxtv

 * 

 * Please try with channels.conf.freebox files

 * Look at INSTALL and README files for instructions

>>> media-plugins/vdr-freeboxtv-0.0.3 merged.

>>> No packages selected for removal by clean

>>> Auto-cleaning packages...

>>> No outdated packages were found on your system.

 * Messages for package media-plugins/vdr-freeboxtv-0.0.3:

 * Conversion to gettext failed. Plugin needs fixing.

 * 

 * Plugin will have only english OSD texts

 * it needs manual fixing.

 * 

 * To activate this vdr-plugin execute the following command:

 *    eselect vdr-plugin enable freeboxtv

 * 

 * Please try with channels.conf.freebox files

 * Look at INSTALL and README files for instructions

 * GNU info directory index is up-to-date.

dbox2 media-plugins #
```

Merçi rom@lsdark, chub[w]@gentoo-vdr et aux autres qui se sont fait attendrent !   :Laughing: 

Pour la suite, on verra demain ..!

 :Exclamation:   :Question:   :Arrow: 

----------

